# Which vocal mic



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

My voice tends to be a bit thin and I need something that gives me a bit more bottom end but is still crystal clear. Is there a mic that can address this need? I've been looking at the AKG 3700d and the Sure SM58.


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> My voice tends to be a bit thin and I need something that gives me a bit more bottom end but is still crystal clear. Is there a mic that can address this need? I've been looking at the AKG 3700d and the Sure SM58.


I'd suggest a Shure Beta 58A and then EQ appropriately at the board. The beta is similar to it's less expensive brother the straight 58 but sounds like a blanket has been taken off of it. It's hotter as well.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Beyer M88.

You can't go wrong with a plain old SM58 though as most guys are comfortable with them.


----------



## suttree (Aug 17, 2007)

if you're going to get into a several hundred dollar mic, the neumann KMS105 is king, it's about $650 though. 

the best "regular" vocal mics for your situation, in my opinion the Audix OM6 would be worth checking, the beyer M88 is great, the sennheiser e905 as well. i'm not a big fan of beta 58's myself, i find they sound "hyped"


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

+1 on the MD421

You could also audition an EV ND767A, Audix OM5 or 6, Shure SM7B. All will give you a much smoother bottom end and less hyped top end than the Shure 57/58 family.

There's lots out there, but the available choice is dependent on your budget.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

guitarman2 said:


> My voice tends to be a bit thin and I need something that gives me a bit more bottom end but is still crystal clear. Is there a mic that can address this need? I've been looking at the AKG 3700d and the Sure SM58.


I like the AKG a lot. I have a box full of 58s and given the choice I reach for the AKGs every time. I find they have more gain before feedback and smply sound better.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

There are plenty of mics that are better than a standard SM58, however, going with something drastically different is kind of like shooting yourself in the foot.

More often than not, the PA and monitor systems have been rung out and EQ'ed with the PA company's tech's standard vocal mic. Since the SM58 is the industry standard, there is an extreamly good chance that this is the mic used.

So, even if you have a mic that is 10 times better than a 58, you can't depend on getting stellar results out of it if the rig is tuned to a 58. This won't hold true in all situations, but having an odd-ball mic is bound to cause issues. 

If you have your own PA and your own Soundman, then you can get away with it. If all your gigs are production supplied and you always have different guys out front, go with a standard 58, or at least something that everyone is familiar with.

Imagine if you walked into your next gig and you were told that you had to use the supplied backline gear. Now imagine a digital menu driven MIDI controlled guitar amp that you've never seen before as being what is provided and you have ten minutes to sus it out. It might be a fantastic amp, but if you are unfamiliar with it you will probably have some issues getting your sound out of it.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks for all the recommendations everyone. Now I'm more confused. lol. I was going to buy the AKG 3700D because a band I was rehearsing with wanted me to because all the vocalists had that mic and he said its easier to mix the sound with all the same mics.
If this is true maybe I should go with the SM58 as its the most widely used mic. The band that I am now playing with are using SM58s. I have to go to Brampton tonight for a gig and wanted to drop by L&M after work to pick up a mic. So is it best for the band to all have the same mics?


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Everyone having the same vocal mic definately simplifies things. If that mic happens to be a 58, it doesn't get any simpler.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I tried out a Shure Beta 58A on the weekend. It seems like it will do the trick so that is the one I'm going with.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

I've found best bang for the buck, safest mic to have is just the old SM58.

Reasonable new ($100-120 I think) but you can usually pick up used ones for $60-75. I've got one that looks like it's been through the war, but still works just fine.


----------

